# First impressions



## benb (22 Nov 2011)

Firstly, a huge thanks to Sean. I know how time consuming it is to do this kind of upgrade - your work is very much appreciated.

What I like:

The Watched Threads page works perfectly. In the old software it was a right pain to keep track of topics I was interested in or had posted in, and the ordering was messed up. Now I have it set to automatically watch any thread I post in, and obviously I can manually watch any others, and it properly sorts it by the last posted date. This is excellent.
The Like buttons
The style - very clean and intuitive
What I don't like:

Having 24h without access! Phew, it's back now.  
Nothing really.


----------



## Simba (22 Nov 2011)

Feels very strange to me atm.


----------



## benb (22 Nov 2011)

Oh, another thing I like is the text editor - it longer has to separately load the WYSIWYG editor when you click in the reply box. That's much smoother and easier.


----------



## benb (22 Nov 2011)

Simba said:


> Feels very strange to me atm.


You'll get used to it, I'm sure.


----------



## Mozzy (22 Nov 2011)

Yes, as said elsewhere; a beauty of a forum change.

Mozzy


----------



## Jezston (22 Nov 2011)

benb said:


> The Watched Threads page works perfectly. In the old software it was a right pain to keep track of topics I was interested in or had posted in, and the ordering was messed up. Now I have it set to automatically watch any thread I post in, and obviously I can manually watch any others, and it properly sorts it by the last posted date. This is excellent.


 

Oh hey that's good to know.

I used to work out what stuff I'd posted in that had new content by going into My Content, which would show a list of threads I'd posted in, and highlight in bold which ones had new posts.

Wasn't sure how to do the equivalent in the new forum software but this seems to be an even better way of doing it!


----------



## BSRU (22 Nov 2011)

Currently I do not like it, the new font size is too big, I can read it without wearing my glasses which is not a good thing and there seems to be an awful lot of white space.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

BSRU said:


> Currently I do not like it, the new font size is too big, I can read it without wearing my glasses which is not a good thing and there seems to be an awful lot of white space.


 

hold down the ctrl key and use your mouse wheel to scroll through lower/higher resolution for a smaller/larger font


----------



## XmisterIS (22 Nov 2011)

Fantastic! Very fast now that the gremlins have been chased around and squashed with mallets, much more user-friendly than the previous one.


----------



## sdr gb (22 Nov 2011)

Easy to navigate, user friendly and the best looking cycling forum on the web. Really like the new look.

Thank you Shaun, the effort was well worth it.


----------



## BSRU (22 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> hold down the ctrl key and use your mouse wheel to scroll through lower/higher resolution for a smaller/larger font


Thanks for that.


----------



## benb (22 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> hold down the ctrl key and use your mouse wheel to scroll through lower/higher resolution for a smaller/larger font


 
You might find that changes your font for all sites - I have a feeling it's across the whole browser.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

benb said:


> You might find that changes your font for all sites - I have a feeling it's across the whole browser.


 
Nope.. only the page you are currently browsing. Well for Chrome anyway.


----------



## benb (23 Nov 2011)

The more I use it, the more I like the watched threads feature. Not only does it automatically watch threads that I post in, but obviously I can also manually watch threads I am interested in but haven't yet posted in. Also, if I am just doing a drive by posting, and am not really bothered about that thread, I can unwatch it. (and even better, the alerts system will still let me know if I am quoted in a reply even in unwatched threads)

But the best bit is that it only shows unread threads, so the page isn't cluttered up with old threads that haven't had a post since last time I looked.

Watched threads + alerts = killer feature of the new software.


----------



## RedRider (23 Nov 2011)

It looks much cleaner to me, more white space makes it more beautiful. Cheers for the effort, it's well worth it.


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2011)

Is there an obvious way to see whether you have read a thread or not? I'm sure the old system used to grey it out or the jump to last post button would disappear (can't quite remember - just aware I knew which ones I had just looked at).

And I'm going to try the watched threads as I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

summerdays said:


> Is there an obvious way to see whether you have read a thread or not? I'm sure the old system used to grey it out or the jump to last post button would disappear (can't quite remember - just aware I knew which ones I had just looked at).


 
Yes, threads with unread items should be bold titled and have a little bullet next to them (see red highlight on image below).

You can also tell which threads you've posted in because it has a little mini-me avatar (see yellow highlight on image below).


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2011)

Thanks - I've just realised that it was because I was using the "What's New" feature and there never seemed to be any change. Now I've worked out it is because the thread I've just looked at has now disappeared because I've looked at it. So all the buttons are all switched on. Just a case of getting used to it working differently.

I'd sussed which threads I had posted in ... I noticed the little pictures of me


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2011)

What's New works a bit differently - it will show you new "unread" items by default and as you click on them they will be removed from the list.

To show read *and* unread new items, click on "*All Recent Messages*" on the right hand side at the top of the list.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

